# Amount noted on Title Search



## rknigh2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Quick question. Looking at the "Parcel Register for Property Identifier", the most recent transfer and charge I see is $400,000. (Silly question) is this the selling price of the home or the mortgage amount at the time of purchase/transfer? 

Thanks!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I believe it's the registered mortgage amount. At least in AB. May be different in other provinces.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A "charge" could mean a transfer or a mortgage amount. If it is a transfer it is the selling price as recorded on the deed.

A "transfer" is most likely a sale. A "charge" could be a mortgage or other lien registered against the property, in other words someone could get a mortgage on property they already own.

A transfer should name the seller and the buyer .


----------

